# big brother



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was just thinking we better have a seperate topic or we are going to be filling the threads with rubbish about who we hate on big bro!    whos in here then .. me and popsi so far!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

For all BB fans 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142543.0

Hope to see some of you there x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks emma ..sorry should of searched first!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi there

No, not at all hun. I just happened to notice a thread with BB on it so thought I'd post the link  

Emma xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya

well this looks like a home we can feel at home in miriam 

we can have our welsh room and the one that lovely emma has sent to us too 

a girl can never have too much of big bro... i cant wait <sad i know lol>


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess I'll be popping in


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be in lol we can all be sad together


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will probably not be watching


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats ok kara you have us bunch of nutters to entertain you instead!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hour and a half to go ..i cant sit still! im trying to oranise a takeaway jeffs having pizza hut but im having chinese with my sis and bros girlfreind! i really hope theres a nice welsh person in there too..remember lisa i think it was ..i could kill you with my little finger!   we need a nice welshy!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam ..sounds like fun ! food and BB what more can a girl want  

Emma - cool camera... are you watching us


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol popsi i have tvs all over my room observing you all i have sneaked in to ur homes and set up cameras lol
I will do the drink bit tomorrow night when im off work lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well em as hard as it will be for me i will have one for you if i can manage lol ! miriam you having some bevvies


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oh pops u are so thoughtful  
i will have back for you tomorrow lol
miriam u getting yourself comfy for bb


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in the diary room   in chat just incase u didnt know what i was onabout


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no drinks tonight just stuffing myself silly! im out tomorrow night for a 30th birthday so saving myself   .. be back on in the next break! lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i like luke ..hes funny!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl hes off it lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Popsi where you gone to lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma .. i here !!! i too old to watch and type lol !!

that wife did not like the plan one bit did she lol !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol 
No she did not she will turn out to be nasty lol
i like that new one in she seems lovely


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ok... i thought this was live tonight... but it cant be because its light there with sunshine !! i not amused now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oh yeah i never thought of that 
oh thats crap aint it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I fell asleep after the girl with the purple baby doll dress went it.  How many were there after that?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Watched the end of it today and it seems I only missed the last three, what an impression the others must have made on me then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol you didnt miss much andi its always a bit boring at first.. i think last night in marios suitcase when he unpacked was a pic of him and the blonde 1.. i bet he was dying to laugh!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol mario has  just proposed in the pool to stephanie!   pmsl


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Who's hooked then?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

me as always


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me! i gotta watch the repeat of last nights after as i was out last night..so im behind!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

are you watching the "wedding"  popsi!   i dnt think there going to show much they will save it for tomorrows program..


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam - yes i am i have it on interactive so it will be 24/7 !!!the bride is coming now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol ..i hope they dnt ruin the wedding


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive only seen a tiny bit of this so far, so can't join in hehe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just realised tonight while watching BBLB that my emblies went back the same day as all the housemates entered the BB house. I flipping hope my housemates stick around ... I'm trying my best to make them feel at home


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

and .. thats a great omen !!! there are no evictions in your womb for nine months i am sure


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol nope a whole 9 months a bb record!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with you girls andi urs is staying there for a whole nine months hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girls, the reveal was pants!!!

Sorry but BB didn't say if no-one guesses Lisa & Mario are a couple, we'll ask them to guess ... what a farce, they stood no chance to make it ... boooooo!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true .. it was a complete skank.. totally unfair.. i wanted that alexandra out for being so cruel to mikey


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

She is evil she really winds me up


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg that ALEX she is so nasty id love to say more on here but i cant swear lol
she is so evil


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg she is so evil shes winding me up lookin at her she is so nasty


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree girls, i really HATE  her and thats not a word i use often !!! she is nothing but a jumped up little bully !! and I was so glad when Rachel reported her to BB !!!! I only wish that they had put her up for eviction as punishment too !!

Right off to work now   .. who stole the sunshine !!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

The new Charley!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well girls -- who goes ??


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

steph i think or mario lol i really dont know lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

alex has left the building!   o well i wont be missing her!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I just read now that she had gone wasnt she using threating remarks about whats going to happen and her gangster friends


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

who's going tonight?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies felt this needed resurecting.. anyone still watching it, i will be a total addict after tomorrow when my 5 weeks off work start


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol im still watching ...even tho it is a bit c##p at the mo.. dont know who i want to go i sort of like marios *****ing !


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hmm difficult one that , i did not like the way he spoke to Lisa at all yesterday, i would have smacked him one if i was his partner ! he can be funny, but i think luke and becs can be too even though i hate the both of them as individuals


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep i agree luke and bex are funny together and mario did deserve a slap last night    dont know who i want to go! rex is getting on my nerves too ...so full of him self rich s##t!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Has Lisa had botox?

Does Stuart wear eyeliner?  Maybe I could sell him Avon!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol i sometimes look at lisa and think she is a man  

He must wear something on his eyes i agree andi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Her face is so stiff


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah it is isnt it, i wouldnt be surprised if she had botox


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think she has had bottox

dont think stuart wears anything just has dark eyes.. but i am biased as i think he is


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

he doesnt have dark on the lower lid on the BB website


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea !! stop shattering my illusions LOL !!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i wouldnt want to be cleaning that mess up thats for sure...funny tho   well i want belinda out this week ..rex is an **** but i like him winding bex up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam ! I agree with you lol.. we were hysterical watching that !! .. watching live feed now dale and mohammed wine tasting lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im missing that  jeffs got some american prison rubbish on.. wine tasting ..good i hope they get p###ed is it just the 2 of them?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

rex is a


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kelly i hate him !!! i wanted him and nicole up and nicole to stay even though i dont like her either lol 

cant believe its rachel or stu


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ummm being welsh rachel has to stay!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

but being gorgeous stu has to lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

he has a nice body but not face lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. i beg to differ his body better than his face but face not a bag of bolts either LOL !!!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i would like to see him and sarah getting it on


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you swines i didnt know who was up   stu to go ... not fair on rachael she gets picked on


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i guess i the stu fan club alone then lol !! why does she have to be welsh it divides my loyalty lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone think nicole looks like rex


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

gutted!!!!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

REALLY wasn't expecting that.......


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i am glad he went id rather him go than rachel   sorry girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nooooooooooooo


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

popsi are u pouting cause stu have gone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

stu is defo better too look at   but im glad rachel didnt go ... shes quite soft and i like the fact she cried over the goldfish dying   shes harmless unlike rex


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol popsi now dont throw ur toys away  

yeah she is soft seems nice


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know girls.. she lovely smubly etc etc


but stu..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

get a poster of him and put it on ur wall  

i dont think he is much to look nice body but nah he dont do it for me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. i sure john would be thrilled with that lol ... he knows i swoon over him .. but think a poster would be taking it too far lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol have him on ur pc as a screen saver


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hes gone popsi


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl i think he fell on the floor i cant stop laughing


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol it was so funny werent it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i'll rub his sore bits better


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

If he had a stiff one it would have snapped wouldnt be no good to you then popsi


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i bet you would ! dnt look so cool now he did that tho   
pmsl emma your mind is so in the gutter


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

no he dont bless him 
My mind is pure and innocent lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

c'mon girls.. he a nice guy   .. his personality is wonderful lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww blesss popsi have we upset you hun   

lol he do seem a nice bloke but still dont fancy him


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

me.. upset.. c'mon girlies you know me better than that, as long as you dont upset DH your ok lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl 
what do u like about him then popsi ??

And wheres  ur pics on ********


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just think he's nice.. no idea why I dont normally like muscly guys.. but i think its because he is tall too as i love tall men lol

i know .. i will have to put on pc tomorrow and look for some photos and look for my wedding disc etc lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww did u see him when they were talking about his daughter so sweet he is genuinly emotional aww bless


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i still got no pics put on by me nor you emma ..all we have is tagged pics lol we need to get some..i hate having my pic took tho never happy about posing infront of camera   yeah i bet hes a great dad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well i read in The Sun he as a crap dad lol ...  but thats the sun for you   i dont belive it 

you too going soft for him  now he gone


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i know im a great one to tell people but the ones i have on there are yrs old one when i was 17 pmsl i will put that as my profile picture lol
need to take a camera to next meet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nicole is a spoilt brat but rex is a complete a##e hole   god i would so dump him! im struggling to think who i want to win either mikey or darnell


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mmm i would like kat or darnell or rachel to win !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg are u watching them doing the statues  aint they strict lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. yeah watched it live yesterday, i am sorry rex has an advantage as he was allowed to move and re-position     to me they were one and thats it !!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah i was thinking that as well cause they were together doing a pose they should have been sent of together


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i hate nicole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

so do i !! she does my head in

i think Mikey doing this task is the funniest thing ive ever seen.. hes like "one of the kids is doing his own thing" i could not keep serious if he was facing the wrong way .. but i admire him he throwing himself into it and having a ball !!! lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol it is funny poor sod lol i cant stand nicole either im going to vote tomorrow for the first time...out out out you spoilt b##ch!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

me 2!!! lmao dance was sooo funny


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i thought they were really good to be fair.. all except nicole who looked [email protected] !!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no big surprises there ladies


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

girls you have to watch at 12.00 on ch4


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

this episode is making me laugh   even rex was funny ...mo has no shame lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i have just gone off darnell ...what an a##e hole


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what is going on tonight, Davina is doing a live show, is someone being evicted

Darnell has just messed up big time hasn't he, he was one of the favourites but no way now!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya julia g i have just searched and found out this.....

Housemates to nominate face to face
Day 84, 00:01 BST

By Victoria Lamb 


Group members will nominate in front of each other tonight, with the two housemates up for eviction playing a game of jeopardy for £50,000.

After the 9pm highlights show, Davina will host a special second show at 11:05pm, where each contestant will have to nominate two people in front of the rest of the group.

The two housemates up for eviction will then compete for a jackpot prize of £50,000.

The £100,000 prize money will remain intact. 

Should be good


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

that should be good!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yip it should be good pity i am working    il have to watch repeats


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

should be fun thats late for a live one tho


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whos going to get the money...i wonder what they will have to do for it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam .. i dont know    gonna pay for the late show in the morning but who cares

i think the 2 will be rex and darnell


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

god i hope not lol i want rachel or sarah to win it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

rachel is boring a bit though  

i like sara i want her to win


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not rachel 2 win bb mind i meant the money 2night ! gutted lisa or sarah will go fri


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not happy at all about it.. they voting the strong ones out its obvious


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep im not happy 1 of them will be going they are my favs... glad they got 25g each ..rex would of f####d them both over!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well that was a shock   bloody funny tho


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

poor Kat, i was gutted for her, didn't think she would go, not suprised Mo went tho!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I was working last night so didnt get to see the evictions, Only read it on here this morning i am so shocked kat went as well.What was she like ??
Im not surprised mo went either


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the poor bugger had a mo wig and a dressing gown on ... she was in tears ..they all were   am i cruel for laughing


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg i hate kat and im so glad she went.. darnel has to go next!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww bless poor kat, and yes miriam you are cruel for laughing   i wish i could have watched it  
Ohh kelly i like kat !!
Who do you girls want to win ??


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sarah or Rachel, deffo NOT Rex!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pleeeeeease not rachel  .. sarah i want to win


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep i agree sarah to win she deserves it after all the bullying and being called an ugly *****   rachels ok but way 2 boring


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

and childish and a little pathetic <sorry >


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you ready popsi   if rex wins im going to be fuming    this is going to be rushed according to paper 3 are going in first hour so not much time for highlights


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i want sarah to win.... are you sat nicely girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam ... i all ready .. takeaway eaten and now having a drink, there have been 5 in the final before tho i thought, well to be honest i only want sarah to win, just hope rachel does not, would prefer rex than her although he is horrible sometime he is also funny too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im all comfy in my pjs ive just voted for sarah and the chinese is ordered


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

NOT HAPPY !!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

skank! who thinks mikeys going to win just cos hes blind


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i hope he wins .. dont care why lol

i have to say tho he has never ever played the blind card once on the show or used his disability to gain votes, and he does make me laugh in the diary room, and had the balls to stand up for what he thinks is right


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i want him to win over rachel but dont think he has done enough to be a winner   im going to be lost tonight when this is over


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont know who had done enough to be a winner, i wanted stuart to win, then sarah, if rachel wins my soul will be destroyed LOL !!!

i guess when it finishes i will be back to my wii


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep you better blow the cob webs off the wii


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well im disgusted shes won   who the hell voted for her ...own up!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well certainly not me !!!!!!! why did this happen /


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where did Rex get the Freddy Mercury costume from?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol my brother said he looked like he was in the babyshambles he looked a right mess considering hes loaded


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im glad that a welsh girl have won   i dont think there was anyone really that stood out to be winners noone in my eyes anyway


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im reviving the thread ready for fri ...hope it doesnt keep me up all night as have scan next morning


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... well dont miriam i am looking forward to it, but i read they are not having a live thread this year though on interactive


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

WHAT ?? no red button on e4


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

should be a good show i hope anyway


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i heard not because of the race row etc etc


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

not good is it at least uu will have more sleep miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would prefer live footage than sleep


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mini me   he should be fun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

he is tinsy !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

could he be Ulrika's next husband


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

he is tinsy isnt he 

ulrikas next husband   im confused andi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

she has a tendancy to marry ... often


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orr im feeling sorry 4 him already ... ulrikas goin in emm lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww he is sooo cute.. unless he is an ar$e i think he gonna win lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ahh i never knew who is going in they are all totally new to me   very quick andi


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure he was engaged to a porn star lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I heard on Real Radio Tommy is on bail and had to change his address to the BB house


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg im so lost now maybe i need a drink to keep up !!
Who is engaged to a porn star ??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol mini me was emm ...ive never heard of a1...scraping the barrel here lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

right i think im getting it now i was having a blonde moment i think   (no offence to blondes )


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Mike is waiting for michelle heaton like a love sick puppy tut


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well she just gone in.
I dont know half the people in there!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Terry Christian .. THE WORD  !!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im  not sure on half of them either jule   
i know him but what was he on years ago ??


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Who Andi?!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh god i thought you were joking about Ulrika


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm showing my age now lol

The Friday night show 'The Word'


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh right..never heard of it, obviously too late for me i must be in bed lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i know him but of another programme  dont think i have ever watched The word 
he was a childrens tv presenter was he ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Not that I remember Em

Surely someone remembers him and is as old as me


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I do remember him, didnt like him tho


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol no sorry ANdi!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dani Behr presented THE WORD also

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Word_(TV_series)

/links


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i do remember it a bit now u said Dani Behr !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dnt worry andi i remember the word aswell ! what was ther other girls name on there the american one ..always had bright hair?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

and.. john remembers it honey xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

katie pukrick

Thanks And .... see he's 40 also LOL

Anyone remeber Dennis Pennis ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep that was her name ..dennis penis was real funny ..used to insult stars on the red carpet lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG i hated dennis pennis with a passion, dont like his creator either lmao that was a few years ago too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's back OMG 

Didn't want toget into it, but I bet I will  

Anyone watching?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ofcoarse andi   that angel is scary   popsi are you watching too ...hope your recovering


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

of course ladies... but gutted there are no live feeds this year


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

WOOHOO another bunch of crazies. Have to say though, not sure of her name but the one with 2 children, what would make her think that its ok to go and leave them for however long she will be away. One is just 7 months old  thats just my opinion perhaps I am being unfair?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not happy with no red button either popsi! i think the same pix


----------

